# Getting pushed out of Standing Boy WMA



## 4x4Taco

Well I guess I will be looking for a new place to hunt. I have really enjoyed hunting Standing Boy the past 6 or 7 years. Once you figure out how to get away from the crowd and learn the lay of the land its not a bad place to be. Until now. They are preparing multiple bike and walking trails all through the property. When I was Turkey hunting there in April ( Q10 draw ) It had been surveyed and marked with flagging tape. No matter where I went I could see flagging tape trails. My favorite little honey hole had a trail ten feet from it. I looked at the regulations for this year and about fell out when I saw it said no one allowed on bike trails till after 10 am. I normally hunt all day. I cant believe they are even trying to put these two things together at the same time. I think by next year we wont be allowed on the property unless we are on a bike and paid for a land pass. The greedy Columbus City Council has done it again.


----------



## brunofishing

Yep its a joke...I don't think the "walking trail" will last long. I think there are enough places to walk and ride bikes around here, Its a little over kill don't ya think.


----------



## Nicodemus

If you remember, a few years back a lot of hunters were wanting the bird watchers, horse and bike riders, hikers, and whoever else that used our WMAs to help pay the way. Hunters were paying the way for everyone and I was perfectly happy with it.

Well, now that they are paying, they have a sayso in the matters. And for the record, I don`t like it one bit. I figured it would come back to haunt hunters, and it has.


----------



## 4x4Taco

I am not just going to let them have it. It will bother me more than the deer I'm sure. The deer will adapt like they always do. I just need to do the same.


----------



## brunofishing

If they slip up You should document it and file complaint's and raise cane about it!


----------



## 4x4Taco

Sure I will take there pic as they ride by my climber before 10 am and send it to Jerramy ( DNR ) so he can meet them in the parking lot with a ticket. What ever it takes.


----------



## deepwater

This has been going on at Dawson forest long before the land pass was put in place. And they seem to never go by the 10:00 rule. Get a map of the trails and scout where people shouldn’t be


----------



## Raylander

Yep. I agree with Nic. The GORP pass just gave them a voice.


----------



## Raylander

deepwater said:


> This has been going on at Dawson forest long before the land pass was put in place. And they seem to never go by the 10:00 rule. Get a map of the trails and scout where people shouldn’t be



Had a fella try and tell me I wasn’t allowed to hunt there because of the hiking trails.. I was polite in explaining that it is a WMA and not a city park. He scoffed, and said something about them having a sanctuary..  Some of those folks are a little special..


----------



## 4x4Taco

Everywhere I have been on the property you can see a flagging trail. There is no getting away from it. Its 1500 acres and I have walked most of it. They are making three different skill levels of trails. The lowest being walking/bike riding trail. Then Advanced and of course the Extreme. Something like that anyway. Over twenty miles of it winding back and forth through the property.


----------



## deepwater

I always get a laugh out of people that show up during the gun hunts thinking the trails are open. They always have a scared/confused look when they see you with a rifle


----------



## rosewood

Why don't folks ride outside deer season?  They got 9 months.


----------



## killabig1

The deer will still be there, keep hunting I say.
Maybe you could act like a hiker/bike rider and the deer would ignore you too!
Try putting a sign on the trail that a hunter is up ahead, maybe it'll work.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

If you see one of them on a trail, pick out a spot about 30 ft up a big ole tree, and see if you can hit the knothole with a 30-06.  The word would spread in a hurry not to ride in the park during hunting season.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

There's an area in Cobb county similar. $25 for hunting rights. It has several walking trails. I think is 1400 acres along allatoona creek. Every month but Nov you got to be out of the woods by 11AM.  Nov you can hunt all day. I was interested till I saw all the rules and time limits.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> There's an area in Cobb county similar. $25 for hunting rights. It had several walking trails. I think is 1400 acres along allatoona creek. Every month but Nov you got to be out of the woods by 11AM.  Nov you can hunt all day. I was interested till I saw all the rules and time limits.


Cobb county hunting lands


----------



## Josh B

Maybe they will push you a deer


----------



## bilgerat

kill every deer you see and gut them on the side of the trail, then drag them right down the middle of it .


----------



## BowanaLee

Another good reason to hunt the small woodlots in my neighborhood. I don't even like hunting clubs. My newest spot is only 6 acres but if I get right in the middle of it, it feels like its private land in Illinois.


----------



## 4x4Taco

This place is Archery only so I can't scare anyone with a BOOM BOOM. Yea I have thought about the fact that they could maybe push the deer to me as well as run them off. I will need to be more carful with my camera placement as well. Probably hang them a lot higher and just angle them down. Not towards a bike trail of course.


----------



## Bowyer29

4x4Taco said:


> This place is Archery only so I can't scare anyone with a BOOM BOOM. Yea I have thought about the fact that they could maybe push the deer to me as well as run them off. I will need to be more carful with my camera placement as well. Probably hang them a lot higher and just angle them down. Not towards a bike trail of course.


And prepare for a wacko or two to steal the cameras.


----------



## 4x4Taco

Been using them for 7 years there now and haven't had one stolen. I don't put them in obvious places. Sooner or later it will happen. Maybe.


----------



## BowanaLee

4x4Taco said:


> This place is Archery only so I can't scare anyone with a BOOM BOOM. Yea I have thought about the fact that they could maybe push the deer to me as well as run them off. I will need to be more carful with my camera placement as well. Probably hang them a lot higher and just angle them down. Not towards a bike trail of course.


I’d camo them in. If there’s a bank. Cut out a camera sized hole and place it inside. If it doesn’t flood, place it in a root system or under a log. Look around, get creative. I wouldn’t use a strap unless it’s a tree smaller than the camera. They’re eye catchers. My hidden cameras seldom get seen. It’s my cameras on feeders or salt licks that walk off.


----------



## 4x4Taco

Some new ideas. I like it. Creative it is.


----------



## sb1010

I seeing someone walking a dog in Allatoona WMA on the first day of the gun hunt.   No orange on either.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

sb1010 said:


> I seeing someone walking a dog in Allatoona WMA on the first day of the gun hunt.   No orange on either.


I see it at Pine log wma often during gun season.... even riding horses in the woods on the walking trails


----------



## Jonboater

Allatoona lake Cobb land they have nearly 30 miles of trails and now hunters there still kill a ton of deer every year. And nice bucks also. I wouldn't worry about it  hunt on!


----------



## Long Cut

bilgerat said:


> kill every deer you see and gut them on the side of the trail, then drag them right down the middle of it .



And give yuppies more to complain about how unethical hunters are? I’d bite my tongue and take the higher group, until cornered...


----------



## rosewood

Maybe skin it out in the parking area?  Use one of those hitch mounted gambrels....


----------



## NBN

I walked around a good bit yesterday afternoon and it looks like the trails will be wide spread throughout the property. Just have to deal with it! I am just happy its still listed as a WMA and not a State Park like they were talking about. We are lucky we can even still step foot on that property with a bow! Lets count our blessings and have a good safe season.


----------



## 4x4Taco

I agree 100 percent. Good luck this season NBN. If you need any help finding one or getting one out let me know. My black Tacoma is there every weekend.


----------



## NBN

Yes sir same here. Red tacoma here! I have not hunted out there in several years but was going to try it out some again this year just for something different.


----------



## hambone76

I’d keep on hunting it. They will eventually wear the new off of the bike trail and colder weather will deter a good many folks too. Try your best to find a good spot to use the bicycle riders as pushers.


----------



## DAVE

Don't let them run you off, just pretend you are hunting the suburbs.


----------



## 4x4Taco

I have no where else to go. I will adapt and overcome.


----------



## lesscott02

All throughout college I hunted Bartram forest WMA. They also had walking trails and picnic areas. In fact, you couldn't hunt the the whole northern part of the property until after a certain date. Didn't really bother me that much. I know hunters, including myself, want the land all to themselves but I don't see an issue with giving people an avenue to enjoy the outdoors in a different way than I do.


----------



## 4x4Taco

I agree with people enjoying the outdoors but we have many other places here they can do that. The River Walk, Cooper Creek Park, Flat Rock Park. We hunters cant have anything to ourselves anymore.


----------



## martinc

4x4Taco said:


> I agree with people enjoying the outdoors but we have many other places here they can do that. The River Walk, Cooper Creek Park, Flat Rock Park. We hunters cant have anything to ourselves anymore.



Thats my biggest gripe about it all too. They have 30+ miles of the Riverwalk plus every county road for Road style/cross country and they have Flat Rock for mountain/offroad riding and they still need more? 
I'm debating on hunting Standing Boy this year myself. Might see ya over there.


----------



## 4x4Taco

I will be there Saturday. Good luck


----------



## NBN

Good luck over there.


----------



## brdyhll

Allatoona wma is horrible. Stopped a guy with his family last year in November who were walking in For a hike. His daughter was wearing a light brown jacket with a white under shirt and the dad acted like it was no big deal


----------



## 4HAND

brdyhll said:


> Allatoona wma is horrible. Stopped a guy with his family last year in November who were walking in For a hike. His daughter was wearing a light brown jacket with a white under shirt and the dad acted like it was no big deal


Yeah, IMO it's mighty dangerous to mix hunting with hiking/biking.


----------



## C.Killmaster

This area was originally slated to become a state park, but we ended up getting to use it more like a WMA.  There are a lot of WMA acres that hunters get to use that were not purchased with hunter's dollars.  While hunters do foot the bills for most WMAs, we do get the benefit of areas purchased with non-hunting sources.  Let's be thankful for that and not bash some of these other uses since we are also benefiting from non-hunters.


----------



## tr21

you could always go up the road to Blanton creek


----------



## 4x4Taco

Yea I could go to Blanton for Archery season but after that its quota gun hunts. I want no part of that. Looks like they started the trails on the other side of the property from where I have been hunting. Hopefully I will make it till after the rut before it gets to where I am.


----------



## tad1

I always see a ton of deer in Fort Yargo when I'm riding my mountain bike.   They also will do control hunts there every couple years I believe .   Maybe you could put a bow rack on the front of your bike and ride into your stand site .!


----------



## 4x4Taco

I did think about that but the regs say no bikes on the trails until after 10 o'clock am. Guess I could try that one afternoon though.


----------



## rosewood

4x4Taco said:


> I did think about that but the regs say no bikes on the trails until after 10 o'clock am. Guess I could try that one afternoon though.


Push it in, then ride it out....


----------



## across the river

I always find it funny that hunters are the first one to blast the anti-hunting crowd when they try to pass not hunting rules on a place, but when a bike or walking trail is cut in a piece of property they hunt, they are besides themselves and don't want it used by these "non" hunters.   It is public land.   That means that the public gets to use the land for hunting and other activities as well.   I hunted public land for deer, ducks, and turkeys for many years, and had way more aggravation from other hunters than I did hikers or bike riders.   If you are aggravated with having to hunt land that other people use as well, go find some private land to hunt.  It is that simple.   If you are hunting public land, then you have to understand it is public land, and other people have just as much right to use it as you do.   At least they are still allowing hunters to use the property, so be thankful you have the opportunity.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

A kid in a brown coat with white under shirt looks just like a kid


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> A kid in a brown coat with white under shirt looks just like a kid


Isn't wise tho


----------



## 4x4Taco

across the river said:


> I always find it funny that hunters are the first one to blast the anti-hunting crowd when they try to pass not hunting rules on a place, but when a bike or walking trail is cut in a piece of property they hunt, they are besides themselves and don't want it used by these "non" hunters.   It is public land.   That means that the public gets to use the land for hunting and other activities as well.   I hunted public land for deer, ducks, and turkeys for many years, and had way more aggravation from other hunters than I did hikers or bike riders.   If you are aggravated with having to hunt land that other people use as well, go find some private land to hunt.  It is that simple.   If you are hunting public land, then you have to understand it is public land, and other people have just as much right to use it as you do.   At least they are still allowing hunters to use the property, so be thankful you have the opportunity.


You must be on the Columbus City Council. It sounds like you are anti-hunting. You refer to us as hunters. You might have hunted some in the past but obviously not anymore. Probably traded in your hunting gear for a mountain bike and spandex shorts.


----------



## across the river

4x4Taco said:


> You must be on the Columbus City Council. It sounds like you are anti-hunting. You refer to us as hunters. You might have hunted some in the past but obviously not anymore. Probably traded in your hunting gear for a mountain bike and spandex shorts.



Ha, Ha, Ha.  No, I've actually never worn biker shorts, and at this point in my life I have no interest in trying.  I dang sure wouldn't want to see it, so I'm certain no one else would want to either.  People would probably wonder what the heck that was riding by on mountain bike, if I had one.

As far as being "anti-hunting" I'm about as far from being anti hunting as you can possibly be.  At the same time, I'm old enough to understand that public land, is just that, public.   While I don't hunt it near as much anymore as I did years ago,  there is a pile of public land in Georgia to hunt.  Much of it isn't strictly hunting land anyway, and as C.Killmaster mentioned above, this tract wasn't even slated to be a WMA to begin with.  People need to be grateful for that.

I  don't want someone else telling me I can't hunt on public land, so why should I feel I have the right to tell them they can't bike, walk, or hike on the same public land.   I get it can be a pain.  I've hunted a tract people biked  right by and duck hunted on plenty of lakes people fished and joy rode on right up by my decoy spread.  But again, they have just as much right to it as I do.  If you are going to hunt public land, that is just part of it.  You can understand that or you can continue to hypocritically go on here and moan and complain about someone else being able to use the land in a manner you don't like.  Maybe they don't want you hunting it, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be allowed to.   They pay taxes just like you, so you both get to use "public" land.  Like I said before, if you don't want to have to deal with other people, go get your own private place to hunt.


----------



## 4x4Taco

across the river said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha.  No, I've actually never worn biker shorts, and at this point in my life I have no interest in trying.  I dang sure wouldn't want to see it, so I'm certain no one else would want to either.  People would probably wonder what the heck that was riding by on mountain bike, if I had one.
> 
> As far as being "anti-hunting" I'm about as far from being anti hunting as you can possibly be.  At the same time, I'm old enough to understand that public land, is just that, public.   While I don't hunt it near as much anymore as I did years ago,  there is a pile of public land in Georgia to hunt.  Much of it isn't strictly hunting land anyway, and as C.Killmaster mentioned above, this tract wasn't even slated to be a WMA to begin with.  People need to be grateful for that.
> 
> I  don't want someone else telling me I can't hunt on public land, so why should I feel I have the right to tell them they can't bike, walk, or hike on the same public land.   I get it can be a pain.  I've hunted a tract people biked  right by and duck hunted on plenty of lakes people fished and joy rode on right up by my decoy spread.  But again, they have just as much right to it as I do.  If you are going to hunt public land, that is just part of it.  You can understand that or you can continue to hypocritically go on here and moan and complain about someone else being able to use the land in a manner you don't like.  Maybe they don't want you hunting it, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be allowed to.   They pay taxes just like you, so you both get to use "public" land.  Like I said before, if you don't want to have to deal with other people, go get your own private place to hunt.


I get what your saying and yes you are right. I wish it was as easy as just go get your own private place to hunt. I grew up having family land to hunt and fish on. The old saying you don't know what you have till its gone. Well six years ago my aunt and uncle that owned the property passed away and the land was donated to Harris county to make a park for anyone to enjoy fishing hiking but no hunting. I was upset about loosing that land but thought it was going to be nice that I could still take my grand kids there. Six years and its still not open to the public. I was also in a lease for 12 years and loved that place. The land was bought by a different timber company and tripled our price per acre. No way I could pay 1500 a year for the lease. For two years I did not hunt at all. Had no were to go. A friend of mine told me about Standing Boy and at first I wanted nothing to do with it. Public land I don't know about that. After scouting it out a little it started looking better. Trial and error learning how to stay away from most other hunters. I even made friends with the ones that hunted way back in there where I go and we text each other about where we planed to hunt and if we see other people we would let the rest know. Help each other track deer and help get them out. Starting to fell like a club again. If a new guy showed up we would befriend them and exchange numbers as well. This went on for the last five years till this year. Because of the trails they went elsewhere. I wasent invited and have no where else to go. I 100% don't like what they have done and are still working on but nothing I can do about it but learn to live with it. I guess I am done complaining about it. You are right public is every one. My next post will be more positive because it will be of a big old buck I outsmarted. Take it easy Across the River. I like the sound of that.


----------



## rosewood

If those bikers ride during rifle season, do they have to wear an orange vest?  If not, why not?  Or is it bow only?

Rosewood


----------



## 4x4Taco

rosewood said:


> If those bikers ride during rifle season, do they have to wear an orange vest?  If not, why not?  Or is it bow only?
> 
> Rosewood


BOW ONLY


----------



## brunofishing

I sure would like to hunt Rails to trails, river walk would be fun, oxbow meadows would be unbelievable!


----------



## 4x4Taco

A few years ago I hunted Bull Creek watershed by the golf course. Seen some big deer but out of bow range. It started to get crowded to. I thought I was buy myself but there were about 3 or 4 other guys out there. I let them have it when they started bringing guns.


----------



## Michael Outdoorsman

I may try it out there today. Anyone have any luck this year? I will be out there this afternoon on the ground. I have found multiple archery only areas within an hour of Columbus. Just trying to find somewhere a little closer.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07

I BET MONEY it will help in a way. Hear me out, the public state parks I have hunted in Kentucky had hikers, bikers, and horse riders everywhere out there! Here is what I observered while hunting there. The deer were still wild but very TOLERANT of human intrusion, a deer never once blew at me. If you walk through the woods there and bump a deer, the deer would get up but not run 10 yards and wait for you to go on your merry little way, much like hikers and bikers. They think you are just another hiker and it seemed to help when deer cross your path you walked in on...it may take a year or two for deer to get to that point but the whitetail deer is soo very adaptive and they aren't gonna leave those woods. They will continue to live and thrive there. Just a positive view at it


----------



## rosewood

You may be right.  I have seen them in my backyard get spooked when I walk to my shop.  They run in woods and then shortly when the coast is clear, they come back to the feeder.  They will watch my neighbors in their front yard many times and not even run.

Rosewood


----------



## Taco4x4

Update. I am still hunting the bike trail Bonanza. I agree with what your saying. They will get used to it but not the bigger deer. I am still seeing deer just about every set but not the quality I know lives there. No cam pics of anything I would call a shooter. Normally by now I have several bucks on my hit list but not this year. I have been scouting every weekend moving cameras around trying to find out where there hiding at. It makes it more work that relaxation but I love the chase and when it finally comes together its so much sweeter. I plan to give it 110 percent till Jan 10th.


----------



## rosewood

I think u are right. Big bucks rarely get used to people.


----------



## jiminbogart

rosewood said:


> I think u are right. Big bucks rarely get used to people.




Go check some golf courses.


As a matter of fact, since hikers/bikers/horseback riders can share the WMAs during hunting season, why can't hunters share the golf courses?

I'd rent me a cart, load up my buck and head to the 19th hole. I'd even wear silly clothes so the golfers would feel so dumb(I assume golfers feel dumb wearing their silly clothes).


----------



## jiminbogart

BTW, how has the hunting been at Standing Boy WMA(assuming the trails were put in)?

Any issues with the granola munching spandex wearing girly men?


----------



## Taco4x4

They were put in alright. Two or three at different skill levels. The last one they put in took out my best area. They call that one the LONELY HUNTER. Funny ain't it. During the week they are in there with trucks surveying for more trails. You cant walk anywhere on that property without seeing survey tape around trees. They say no one is allowed on the trails till 10am. Ha Ha sometimes I hear them riding at 8am. That wouldn't be so bad if they just ride but no they feel the need to carry on a loud conversation while they ride and the kids feel like they have to scream going down every hill. So aggravating. OK with that off my chest yes I still see deer. The first hour and last hour are best of course because THEY haven't arrived yet. Meat would be no problem. Plenty of little bucks and does but that ain't what I am after. I know what really lives there. I Plan on some intensive scouting this weekend. I will pull a good one out of there again this year.


----------



## rosewood

jiminbogart said:


> Go check some golf courses.
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, since hikers/bikers/horseback riders can share the WMAs during hunting season, why can't hunters share the golf courses?
> 
> I'd rent me a cart, load up my buck and head to the 19th hole. I'd even wear silly clothes so the golfers would feel so dumb(I assume golfers feel dumb wearing their silly clothes).
> 
> View attachment 1054734View attachment 1054735


I said rarely...always a few exceptions


----------



## PSEOutlaw07

rosewood said:


> I think u are right. Big bucks rarely get used to people.



Go tell that to them SEEK ONE Boys! LOL 
The biggest one Lee Ellis killed, He turned around (while still in the tree)  and told the land owner (40 yards away)  he just shot him while the property owner sat on his back porch drinking coffee, he said he heard the THWACK


----------



## Taco4x4

Mr. jiminbogart please don't try to hunt them golf courses. Well unless you have a fat wallet. Funny you brought that up after what happened to me a few weeks ago. I grew up hunting Bull Creek watershed land next to Bull Creek Golf Course here in Columbus Ga. Our backyard butted up to that land ( City Land ) It was an extension to our backyard in our minds. We hunted small game and dove back there and no one ever seemed to care. My buddy shot his first deer there back in the early 80's Any way for off and on 35 years I have been huntin that place. Yes as it got more developed around it I switched to Archery only and it was now city limits. So a few weeks ago I took a break from the bike trails and went to Bull Creek seen a bunch of deer but nothing big. At dark I get a phone call. Yes Mr. GW done ran my tag and called me. Sir will you please come and meet with us at your truck. Ok sure be rite there. I was Enlightened that what once was ok is not ok anymore. He said THINGS CHANGE and now you need written permission to hunt here and the City pretty much ain't gonna give anyone that. I was issued two citations. One for hunting without permission and the other for no orange. Good thing I was saving for new 33's for my Taco because it was 973.50 to pay that. Tires will have to wait now. Stay away from Golf courses. Unless your actually playing golf.


----------



## Taco4x4

PSEOutlaw07 said:


> Go tell that to them SEEK ONE Boys! LOL
> The biggest one Lee Ellis killed, He turned around (while still in the tree)  and told the land owner (40 yards away)  he just shot him while the property owner sat on his back porch drinking coffee, he said he heard the THWACK


I am willing to bet that those bucks were born and raised around that environment and have fully adapted to that way of life. On the other hand a 3 plus year old buck is not going to except a lot of change happening around them and move away from it. Now in three or four years you will be able to ride your bike out there and watch 10 pointers feeding beside the trail because that's all they have ever known.


----------



## rosewood

I can echo that remark.  I built some freestanding pipe feeders.  The does and younguns jumped on them within a few weeks, but I didn't see the first mature buck eating from one of those feeders until about 2-3 years after I put them out.  I am confident those bucks grew up eating from those feeders with their mom.  Any bucks that didn't grow up eating from them pretty much avoided them.  When I catch a buck roaming through and he goes straight to the feeder, I know he has been there before.

Rosewood


----------



## Danuwoa

Man I hate to hear this.  I don’t do a ton of public land hunting but I do some.  I don’t know when the city folks and yuppies went into their outdoor craze but I wish they hadn’t.  And these people are pushy and far less live and let live than most hunters.  We were camping at Bull Mountain during early June and I was blown away by the amount of city boy mountain bikers.


----------



## rosewood

Danuwoa said:


> Man I hate to hear this.  I don’t do a ton of public land hunting but I do some.  I don’t know when the city folks and yuppies went into their outdoor craze but I wish they hadn’t.  And these people are pushy and far less live and let live than most hunters.  We were camping at Bull Mountain during early June and I was blown away by the amount of city boy mountain bikers.



We have to introduce them to firearms.  Got to get them to shoot just once.  I have never let someone shoot and then they say "I didn't like that".  Most times they have a big smile on their face.

Rosewood


----------



## Throwback

C.Killmaster said:


> This area was originally slated to become a state park, but we ended up getting to use it more like a WMA.  There are a lot of WMA acres that hunters get to use that were not purchased with hunter's dollars.  While hunters do foot the bills for most WMAs, we do get the benefit of areas purchased with non-hunting sources.  Let's be thankful for that and not bash some of these other uses since we are also benefiting from non-hunters.


Exactly. This area was acquired with the intention of eventually being a state park. Dnr was able to use it as a public hunting ground until that happened. Now it’s happening. The years it was used as WMA are really just “gravy” to hunters
there have been other places that were acquired for similar reasons that hunting wasn’t allowed. Be thankful for what you’ve been able to do up until now.


----------



## Throwback

rosewood said:


> If those bikers ride during rifle season, do they have to wear an orange vest?  If not, why not?  Or is it bow only?
> 
> Rosewood


No
Because the law says hunters and those accompanying hunters have to wear orange
Squirrel hunters etc don’t have to wear it either 

They could just shut it down to hunting —the 95-98% of the states population that doesn’t buy a hunting license wouldn’t know the difference and would probably support it


----------



## Throwback

If I remember correctly Dnr had to fight pretty hard against the locals who came out in force to NOT allow hunting on that piece of property. Be glad the hippies and Karen’s didn’t win.


----------



## jiminbogart

Taco4x4 said:


> They say no one is allowed on the trails till 10am. Ha Ha sometimes I hear them riding at 8am.



You should drop a dime on them.


----------



## brunofishing

Taco4x4 said:


> Mr. jiminbogart please don't try to hunt them golf courses. Well unless you have a fat wallet. Funny you brought that up after what happened to me a few weeks ago. I grew up hunting Bull Creek watershed land next to Bull Creek Golf Course here in Columbus Ga. Our backyard butted up to that land ( City Land ) It was an extension to our backyard in our minds. We hunted small game and dove back there and no one ever seemed to care. My buddy shot his first deer there back in the early 80's Any way for off and on 35 years I have been huntin that place. Yes as it got more developed around it I switched to Archery only and it was now city limits. So a few weeks ago I took a break from the bike trails and went to Bull Creek seen a bunch of deer but nothing big. At dark I get a phone call. Yes Mr. GW done ran my tag and called me. Sir will you please come and meet with us at your truck. Ok sure be rite there. I was Enlightened that what once was ok is not ok anymore. He said THINGS CHANGE and now you need written permission to hunt here and the City pretty much ain't gonna give anyone that. I was issued two citations. One for hunting without permission and the other for no orange. Good thing I was saving for new 33's for my Taco because it was 973.50 to pay that. Tires will have to wait now. Stay away from Golf courses. Unless your actually playing golf.


That stinks man, I would be in court with that one. I know of a few firefighters that are still hunting behind the DMV. I remember when there was bow targets set up all through those woods.


----------



## Liberty

Columbus is a democrat controlled liberal city. This year ot had a record number of murders, and it ain't over yet. City folk usually  don't care about hunting, and bicyclists have a law on the books that says you have to dodge them in your car. These are examples of the society driving this.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07

Taco4x4 said:


> I am willing to bet that those bucks were born and raised around that environment and have fully adapted to that way of life. On the other hand a 3 plus year old buck is not going to except a lot of change happening around them and move away from it. Now in three or four years you will be able to ride your bike out there and watch 10 pointers feeding beside the trail because that's all they have ever known.



Yeah I agree with you there that this year its probably over and gonna disturb the deer a bit, but I was mainly referring to the OP, you made it sound like standing boy was over and gonna be void of deer. As long as them does stay there them big boys will be around


----------



## Taco4x4

PSEOutlaw07 said:


> Yeah I agree with you there that this year its probably over and gonna disturb the deer a bit, but I was mainly referring to the OP, you made it sound like standing boy was over and gonna be void of deer. As long as them does stay there them big boys will be around


I gotcha and I am the OP. Naw I was only talking about the hunters. Another year maybe for us and Parks and Recreation will probably run us out and you bet it will be a deer SANCTUARY. I have enjoyed the last 7 years on that property and got my eye on another Archery only WMA. Been scouting it some and I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Taco4x4

brunofishing said:


> That stinks man, I would be in court with that one. I know of a few firefighters that are still hunting behind the DMV. I remember when there was bow targets set up all through those woods.


Yea man I would shoot at that range after school back in the day. I know the Firefighter your talking about. We met out there few years back and we kind of let each other know where we were huntin so not to mess each other up. I don't have his number but you might want to tell him they are now looking for others. Yea I thought about court but I always knew in the back of my head that I really probably shouldn't be there. So I lick my wounds and move on.


----------



## Taco4x4

Throwback said:


> Exactly. This area was acquired with the intention of eventually being a state park. Dnr was able to use it as a public hunting ground until that happened. Now it’s happening. The years it was used as WMA are really just “gravy” to hunters
> there have been other places that were acquired for similar reasons that hunting wasn’t allowed. Be thankful for what you’ve been able to do up until now.


Yes sir I am thankful. I have spoke with DNR a few times and they let me know about Parks and Recreation taking it over and kind of what to expect for the future of the property. It was a fun ride....


----------



## Beagler282

Bullcreek archery range sure brings back some memories from the early 80's. Yeah got tired of the people walking up on me at Standing Boy Turkey hunting during youth and archery. I never thought about archery hunting it after my buddy told me about the number of folks walking through the woods while deer hunting. Them yuppies trying to change it all.


----------



## philtuts

With the energy spent on talking about Standing Boy and how it’s changing, you could knock on 3-5 doors per day and probably gain access to some awesome private stuff before too long. It’s at your fingertips, just gotta work for it.


----------



## roadkill

There are mountain bike trails where I hunt. I just watch them ride right by, never knowing I'm sitting right off the trail 30 feet up a tree. I bow hunt the whole season, so they never hear me shoot.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I've heard spike strips are a real buzz kill...


----------

